# 5 months charter Caribbean



## Happy Sailing (Sep 26, 2014)

My wife and I are planning to do a long term charter in Caribbean from 12/1/15 to 5/15/16. We have done long term cruising before (2002-2004 – the Med, Atlantic islands, Atlantic crossing, and Caribbean), but this time we’re looking to see if chartering instead of purchasing is a viable idea. We’re looking for 42-47’ catamaran and it needs to be setup for long term cruising. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Walter


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

You might try these guys. Seabbatical Long Term Bareboat Yacht Charter - BVI Bareboat Charters


----------



## CaptStephan (Aug 12, 2014)

My wife and I are looking for a 2-3 month charter similar to you. We haven't had much luck as our budget doesn't allow for Seabbatical's boats, but if yours does, they seem to be a good option and Ron was great in answering questions by email.


----------

